
Google open sources the code that powers its domain registry - dustinmoris
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/18/google-open-sources-the-code-that-powers-its-domain-registry
======
beamatronic
Github link for the lazy:
[https://github.com/google/nomulus/](https://github.com/google/nomulus/)

